# Side Panel Window Cabinets under 3.5k



## bssunilreddy (Jun 9, 2015)

Side Panel Window Cabinets under 3.5k

Anybody?

Suggestions Please!


----------



## vipinshetty (Jun 13, 2015)

Search in snapdeal for antec x1-T it is there for 2.9k you may need a extra fan though


----------



## hitman4 (Jun 13, 2015)

corsair 100r


----------



## nikhilsharma007nikx (Jun 14, 2015)

May be a Corsair SPEC case is there.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jun 15, 2015)

Any Second Hand SPEC Cases in this forum which I could buy? OR Brand New Cheapest SPEC Cases anywhere in the www?


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jun 16, 2015)

Decided to go with the existing CM N200 Left Side Panel replacement which I got today from RMA from Acro Engineering.


PS: My existing CM N200 Cabinet Left Side Panel was not fitting so thought of buying a new case but got a replacement so no need now.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jun 22, 2015)

Anybody here in the forum having left side window panel for CM N200 Cabinet for sale. Please reply.

I want a window panel but cannot get it anywhere online or offline. Please help me in this regard.


----------



## nikhilsharma007nikx (Jun 22, 2015)

But you said you had got a replacement


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jun 22, 2015)

nikhilsharma007nikx said:


> But you said you had got a replacement



Yes but that is a non window side panel so anybody who has a window side panel, PM me asap...


----------



## Nerevarine (Jun 22, 2015)

so you want another full cabinet or just the side panel ? 
if its the latter, may the force be ever in your favor ..


----------



## nikhilsharma007nikx (Jun 22, 2015)

Haha, you ain't gonna get it. Its hard to find even at stores much harder 2nd hand ?


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jun 22, 2015)

Nerevarine said:


> so you want another full cabinet or just the side panel ?
> if its the latter, may the force be ever in your favor ..



Just the Window Side Panel.


----------



## rajesh00 (Jun 27, 2015)

Check out Deepcool Tesseract


----------



## bssunilreddy (Sep 5, 2015)

Bought a Corsair SPEC-01 @ 3.5k


----------

